# Uber has quietly started to end surge pricing as we know it



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

http://qz.com/676502/uber-has-quietly-started-to-end-surge-pricing-as-we-know-it/


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes 
Surge pricing is stupid


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes
> Surge pricing is stupid


Let's see what type of drivers pax get without the surge which made Uber X worth driving.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

We haven't gotten the new year maps in our area. Not sure how they actually differ from what we have now. I've read different explanations and am still not clear. It maybe because I drive more for Lyft then I do Uber. I have noticed that when I do drive for Uber, there are fewer surges, and even when there is one and three pax requests a ride within the surge zone, you don't always get the surge.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes
> Surge pricing is stupid


Working for higher wages is stupid, too.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> Working for higher wages is stupid, too.


higher wages is smart


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Atlwarrior said:


> Let's see what type of drivers pax get without the surge which made Uber X worth driving.


Just increase rates to double the current rate 
Problem solved


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-x-rates.81046/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> http://qz.com/676502/uber-has-quietly-started-to-end-surge-pricing-as-we-know-it/


This article says the dynamic pricing will continue, but the passenger won't see any surge multiplier. They will only see a fare quote (or fare guarantee in some markets) that is the result of the unseen surge multiplier.

It's not discussed in the article, but Uber drivers are likely to continue seeing the surge multiplier when getting ride requests.


----------

